# Missing coax but we have a Cat 5e



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We missed the coax to a TV location but we have an unused Cat 5e. Can we make it work?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

If it's for HD tv , stick the receiver somewhere else and use an HDMI extender w/ IR repeater. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on the service provider. AT&T Uverse runs over Cat5.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Service provider runs on coax. You have to lead me through this one. I'm kinda stupid when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

99cents said:


> Service provider runs on coax. You have to lead me through this one. I'm kinda stupid when it comes to this stuff.


1) take some coax
2) fish it in the wall


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> Service provider runs on coax. You have to lead me through this one. I'm kinda stupid when it comes to this stuff.


Does the service modem have an Ethernet "out" port going to the set top box Ethernet "in" port ?

If so, you are good to go.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe...
http://www.amazon.com/Extender-Converter-Adapter-sender-receiver/dp/B00LNLETMA

http://www.lynxbroadband.com/

Do a google search "coax to cat5e"...
https://www.google.ca/search?q=coax+to+cat5e&oq=coax+to+cat5e&aqs=chrome..69i57.8346j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

Myself I'd phone Shaw.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Maybe...
> http://www.amazon.com/Extender-Converter-Adapter-sender-receiver/dp/B00LNLETMA
> 
> http://www.lynxbroadband.com/
> ...


Ah, I think I'm going fishing this morning. 6" baseboards going in. Enough room to get creative  .


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Do what the catv guys do, drill it right through the floor.............


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Ah, I think I'm going fishing this morning. 6" baseboards going in. Enough room to get creative  .


Heh! I like fishing with my Hackzall. 

6" baseboard, not installed yet? Can't beat that. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

That works. :thumbsup:

Other option would be to use a RG6 Coax extender with a sender and receiving unit. Converts RG6 to Cat5e/6 and back again. 
Doesn't work with all service providers thought. Don't think SAT TV works over a device like this. 

Alternatively you could have used a HDBaseT or single Cat 5e/6 HDMI extender balun w/ IR capability.

You can have the cablebox in a remote location and send the audio, video and IR signals from HDMI to Cat5e/6 and back to HDMI at the TV. The sender and receiver units have an IR input and output port and usually include an IR receiver eye and single emitter.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Make sure to run a minimum 3/4" emt. So the watts don't get caught up. 
LOL


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> Make sure to run a minimum 3/4" emt. So the watts don't get caught up.
> LOL


Maybe 1" because they might want a large flat screen, and I've found that large screen signal watts are really snobbish and refuse to live in such small spaces as 3/4"!

Back on topic:
If it were me, I'd run the coax since the baseboard is off. All those other solutions just seems like they'd be trouble spots or limitations down the road.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kaffeene said:


> That works. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there something I can read, or a good link to learn about all of what you just said? I wouldn't mind being a bit more keen on a/v and comm


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Is there something I can read, or a good link to learn about all of what you just said? I wouldn't mind being a bit more keen on a/v and comm


http://www.wyrestorm.com/catalog/40m-low-profile-2W-IR-HD-extender

http://keydigital.com/items.asp?ItemCode=KDCATHD300Lite&Company=KEY

Here are a couple links to companies that make HDMI extenders that I use. 
You can read about the products there and at the bottom of the Key Digital page there is a link for an Application Example that shows a diagram of how a typical setup could be wired.


----------

